# Couple from uk late 40 looking for new friens



## andyspain (May 9, 2013)

*uk couple 40s looking for new friends*

Please email us if you can help with meeting expats in penang any ages welcome.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

andyspain said:


> Please email us if you can help with meeting expats in penang any ages welcome.


There is a very helpful site known as the mm2h forum. Regards Rob


----------

